# ifconfig: SIOCSLAGGPORT: Protocol not supported



## nazari (Dec 11, 2014)

I use FreeBSD 9.2. When I add a serial interface (POINTOPOINT) in lagg0, this error occurs: 
	
	



```
[root@router ~]# ifconfig ser71
ser71: flags=8851<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  inet 192.168.1.71 --> 192.168.1.72 netmask 0xffffff00
  inet6 fe80::20b:abff:fe50:cc4b%ser71 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


```
[root@router ~]# ifconfig lagg0 create
[root@router ~]# ifconfig lagg0 up laggport gbeth1
[root@router ~]# ifconfig lagg0 up laggport ser71
ifconfig: SIOCSLAGGPORT: Protocol not supported
```
I want to aggregate the serial interface and Gb interface to do load balancing but the point to point protocol is not supported.

Thank you for all of your comments and help.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2014)

As far as I know this is only possible on ethernet interfaces.


----------

